# Birds eating all my grapes?



## srcorndog (Aug 10, 2014)

What are you doing for birds?
I have a bird X peller, pro shotgun, foil reflectors.
Birds are relentless they even eat during pouring down rain!!!
charlie


----------



## GreginND (Aug 10, 2014)

One word - nets!


----------



## srcorndog (Aug 10, 2014)

*Birds?*

Nets for double Geneva trellis ?
Do large growers use nets on 30 plus acres? No I don't have but 6 acres.
Charlie


----------



## GreginND (Aug 11, 2014)

GreginND said:


> One word - nets!



I repeat - one word - nets


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 11, 2014)

It is so frustrating. You see grape clusters just 4 weeks from picking then like locusts on the prairie the descend upon the vines and start poking holes in grapes. 

As the grapes go thru verasion the smell changes and attracts birds. Netting is virtually the only best defense. Even with netting, which will only last 3-4 years the birds sit on top and poke thru getting what they can. They will search out weaknesses and exploit them. 

Shotgun blasts, tin foil pans, owl silhouettes, hawk sounds, cats only are temporary. 

For my trellis/arbor I sewed 3 pieces together and erected. Had I not have done that I would have nothing by now. 

Trim your cap back so grapes can get more sunlight then net. Put a few stones or boards on to keep wind from blowing out of place on ground.


----------



## UBB (Aug 11, 2014)

Verasion just started in my vineyard and there is already bird loss. Net's are going on this evening after work.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 11, 2014)

Mine as well!


----------



## mgmarty (Aug 11, 2014)

I didnt net this year because I only left a few clusters. (Vines are in there secound year). The few that I left were gone in a day. NETs. There is only one way. NETs!


----------



## srcorndog (Aug 11, 2014)

*thanks nets ordered*

Nets are one strong option cost is tremendous but I have put in to many hours to see picked and poked fruit!
Thanks all for the constructive advise!


----------



## garymc (Aug 12, 2014)

I have yet to have a problem with birds other than an occasional nest in the vines.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 12, 2014)

Their is an alternative, you could invest in bird eating spiders and let them nest in your vines... Lets see if the birds hang around after they see one of their friends gets its beak snared in a spider nest as it eats your grapes before it gets devoured by a hoard of bird eating spiders.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 12, 2014)

..or zombies..... what type and where can you get this Netting?
Mike


----------



## spaniel (Aug 12, 2014)

garymc said:


> I have yet to have a problem with birds other than an occasional nest in the vines.



It depends what you grow. The little reds like Foch, Marquette, Oberlin/Pinot Noir....the birds strip them quickly. But my big whites (Cayuga) and table grapes are never bothered....too big.

Now if you are growing little reds and not having problems, just thank your lucky stars!

Nets, nets, nets....


----------



## garymc (Aug 13, 2014)

Muscadines - too big and the skin is too tough.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 13, 2014)

Ewww Seth you've given me new nightmares!!


----------



## grapezilla (Sep 12, 2014)

djrockinsteve said:


> As the grapes go thru verasion the smell changes and attracts birds. Netting is virtually the only best defense. Even with netting, which will only last 3-4 years the birds sit on top and poke thru getting what they can. They will search out weaknesses and exploit them.



As far as I know it's nothing to do with the smell but the anthocyanins that appear in red grapes during veraison. This also means green grapes should not be affected by birds as far as my understanding goes. Same as with white strawberries.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 12, 2014)

Even the green grapes will be found. Birds are always searching for food and once they find them you better get them covered. One poke then on to the next grape. Even if they are not ripe they will ravage the bunches extremely fast.


----------



## srcorndog (Sep 13, 2014)

*birds eating grapes*

Their is a good article in the wine maker magazine about birds eating your fruit.
I purchased 14 wide nets and will use next year as soon as I see my reds start turning.
Cheers


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2014)

garymc said:


> Muscadines - too big and the skin is too tough.



I thought so…… LOL


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey,,, let 'em eat... Easier to pick off when they're hung over!!  LOL


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2014)

I use this type net

http://www.plantra.com/BirdNetting/AviGardFlexDiamondMeshBirdNetForRows.aspx

There are several types they make. The diamond ones with the stripes give 17 feet of net when the stripes are 2 feet apart. They go on with a netting applicator very easily. I have made both a manual and tractor mounted applicators. We put on over 20 thousand lineal feet of net this year.


----------



## srcorndog (Sep 14, 2014)

You are correct! Netting is the only way I was fooled open vineyard no trees first couple years no problem this year WOW what a difference. I found a group of hunter built a dove field and you know the rest of the story. Birds have memory and feeding patterns. Don't be like me think birds want be a problem because you can't control your neighbors.


----------



## Sage (Sep 14, 2014)

20 Ga pump with the plug out....


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 14, 2014)

I have the 14-wide net on mine (although I'd get the 17' wide if I do it again) and bought it by the foot at a commercial orchard supply in Wenatchee, Washington. By that I mean they catered to the professionals and producers, not the home It had a per-foot price and cost me just over $67 for 150 feet. I happened to be driving through and stopped on a whim. Commercial places like cash, too!

So, if you look hard, you can find it a little more cheaply than buying it a thousand feet at a time or the price in a "garden" store.


----------

